# [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..



## Knogle (16. Juli 2016)

*[Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Ich grüße euch liebe Community,

M.2 SSDs nehmen langsam aber sicher an Beliebtheit, vorallem unter Enthusiasten, aber langsam auch "Normalanwendern" zu.

Dabei sind M.2 SSDs etwa fingergroß, vielleicht so schwer wie eine 2€  Münze, und können dabei mehrere hundert Gigabyte unterbringen.
Die Geschwindigkeit bei den sogenannten PCIe SSDs mit M.2 Schnitstelle geht weit über die der SATA SSDs hinaus.
Wo bei SATA SSDs die SATA 6Gb/s Schnitstelle bei realen ~550MB/s  limitiert, sind bei der neusten PCIe Revision 3.0 bis zu ~900MB/s pro  Lane möglich.

Der Test den ich hier durchführen werde, wird mit einer Samsung SM951 SSD durchgeführt, mit 256GB Speicher und NVMe Protokoll.
Dabei habe ich die Karte auf einen Adapter von Sintech gesteckt, um diese aufgrund von Überhitzung zu kühlen.


Als Testsystem dient ein System mit Z170 Chipsatz und Pentium G4400 CPU.


Warum der Titel? Werdet ihr gleich sehen..
Die Skylake Platform bietet den Z170 Chipsatz (PCH) welcher über 20 PCIe 3.0 Lanes verfügt
Dabei ist der Chipsatz wiederum mit 4 PCIe 3.0 Lanes an die CPU  angebunden, was rein logisch nun schon recht unsinnig ist aber gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Intel)

Weiterhin stellt die CPU selbst nochmal 16 PCIe 3.0 Lanes zur Verfügung,   also auf der Platform insgesamt 36 Lanes, wobei "real" nur 20 bleiben  aufgrund der Anbindung des PCH

*Warum geht es hier um die M.2 SSD?*
Viele Nutzer als auch Motherboards nutzen für die M.2 Schnitstelle die  Lanes des PCH, da der Prozessor bei Skylake lediglich 16 Lanes zur  Verfügung stellt, und diese in der Regel durch die Grafikkarte voll  genutzt werden.
Würde man ein anderes PCIe 3.0 Gerät mit den CPU-Lanes nutzen, dann  würde die Grafikkarte nurnoch mit 8 Lanes betrieben, und rein faktisch  steht dieser dann nurnoch die Hälfte der Bandbreite zur Verfügung.

Nutzt man eine M.2 SSD gibt es jedoch folgendes Problem was den PCH betrifft.
Da die Daten der M.2 SSD von der CPU beispielsweise erst über den DMI  zum PCH, und dann zum PCH zur M.2 SSD übertragen werden müssen, ist  dieser Weg viel länger als beispielsweise von der CPU, direkt zur M.2  SSD.
Dieses meist ignorierte Problem macht jedoch leider den Nutzen der M.2  SSDs dahin, welcher in niedrigen Zugriffszeiten besteht und sehr hohen  Datenraten.

Ich habe dies verglichen indem ich eine M.2 SSDs mal gebencht habe,  dabei 1 mal in einem PCIe 3.0 Slot welcher von dem PCH versorgt wird,  und einmal direkt von der CPU dabei ist folgendes zu sehen

Begonnen habe ich damit, die M.2 SSD mit den PCIe Lanes der CPU zu benchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ergebnis ist erfreulich, sehr niedrige Zugriffszeiten, sehr hohe  Datenrate, mit einer SATA SSD unerreichbar, die Zugriffszeiten sind fast  50% niedriger als bei SSDs


Dann einmal umgesteckt, die Lanes des PCH genutzt.
Dabei bemerke ich: Die CPU als auch der PCH stellen 4 *PCIe 3.0* Lanes zur Verfügung.

Hier sieht man bereits wie sich das Ergebnis verschlechtert hat.
Die Zugriffszeiten steigen manchmal um mehr als 100%, manchmal auch bis  zu 200%, die Datenraten knicken vorallem bei 4K Read/Write stark ein,  die Vorteile einer M.2 SSD gegenüber einer SATA SSD sind somit fast  dahin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele SATA SSDs sind, wenn man den Anschluss über den PCH wählt, der M.2  SSD durchaus ebenbürtig, und der Aufpreis für eine solche lohnt nicht,  wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat diese direkt an die CPU über die PCIe  Lanes anzubinden
Ich habe nebenbei noch viele Tests, vorallem was die Verschiebung von  kleinen Daten angeht, und teils sind es wirklich 100% Unterschied,  allein was das Kopieren/Verschieben betrifft, aber dazu die Tage mehr

*Zusammengefasst:*
Bei einer M.2 SSD mit Bedacht kaufen!
Bei Systemen wie z.B. Office Rechnern, oder Gaming Systemen lohnt es  sich meist garnicht sich eine solche anzuschaffen, da man dann bei  Sachen wie GPU Lanes abstriche machen muss, und der Vorteil auch nicht  überwiegt.
Nur wenn man genug PCIe Lanes seitens der CPU, wie beispielsweise bei  der X99 Platform zur Verfügung hat (Sockel R3) mag sich dies auf lange  Sicht lohnen, sonst hat eine M.2 SSD keinen Vorteil gegenüber einer  günstigeren SATA SSD


----------



## vlim (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Knogle schrieb:


> Der Test den ich hier durchführen werde, wird mit einer Samsung SM951 SSD durchgeführt, mit 256GB Speicher und NVMe Protokoll.
> Dabei habe ich die Karte auf einen Adapter von Sintech gesteckt, um diese aufgrund von Überhitzung zu kühlen.



Zunächst mal ein sehr schöner Test. Endlich wird mal der Mythos widerlegt, dass der X99-Chipsatz gegenüber Skylake "so veraltert" ist, weil er ja solche Festplatten nur direkt an die CPU-Lanes anbinden kann, anstatt über den PCH. Man kann danach also eine klare Empfehlung aussprechen, wer PCIe-Festplatten betreiben will, sollte lieber zum X99-Chipsatz greifen, als zu Skylake. Ich selbst betreibe zwei PCIe-Festplatten, Intel 750 und Samsung SM 951 (AHCI), an meinem System. 
Aber eine Sache hätte mich noch näher interessiert, wie du das mit der Kühlung genau gelöst hast, ich z. B. habe einen extra Lüfter über der Samsung montiert, um sie zu kühlen oder bzw. bietet der Sintech-Adapter ein integrierte Kühllösung?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



vlim schrieb:


> Zunächst mal ein sehr schöner Test. Endlich wird mal der Mythos widerlegt, dass der X99-Chipsatz gegenüber Skylake "so veraltert" ist, weil er ja solche Festplatten nur direkt an die CPU-Lanes anbinden kann, anstatt über den PCH.



An dem Satz sieht man, dass du absolut null Ahnung von der Materie hast. Echt schlimm.
Der X99 Chipsatz *ist* veraltet, das ist ja das, worum es geht. Er bietet nur PCIe 2.0 und daher muss alles an der CPU angeschlossen werden.
Die CPU selbst ist ja Up to Date, denn was schnelleres gibt es im Desktop Bereich nicht.
Also - mein Tipp -- unterscheide zwischen Plattform --> Chipsatz und Prozessor.


----------



## vlim (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Threshold schrieb:


> An dem Satz sieht man, dass du absolut null Ahnung von der Materie hast. Echt schlimm.



Schau dir meine Angaben zum System an, ich betreibe zwei PCIe-Festplatten. Die würden sich in einem Skylake-System die 4 x pcie 3.0 Lanes zwischen CPU und PCH sharen müssen. An meinen PCH hängen also nur noch Maus, Tastatur und USB-Sticks, wobei USB-Sticks bei mir nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Eine pauschale Empfehlung für ein Skylakesystem aufgrund des moderneren Chipsatzes kann man deshalb nicht generell aussprechen, denn es kommt darauf an, wie man sein System konfigurieren will. Wer Wert auf die volle Nutzbarkeit von PCIe-Festplatten legt, sollte darum besser zur X99-Plattform greifen.
Das mit der "null Ahnung" hab ich jetzt mal ignoriert und kommentier es hier nicht weiter.


----------



## Guru4GPU (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Gut zu wissen was man alles an Leistung in den Sand setzt wenn man keinen passenden Untersatz/ einen Flaschenhals hat

Im Anbetracht des um einiges höheren Gigabyte Preises lohnt sich es auf jeden Fall erst einmal zu schauen ob die M.2 SSD limitiert wird, denn ansonsten kann man auch gleich zu einer SATA SSD greifen

Ist trotzdem schade dass die ganzen Mainstream CPUs nur so wenige Lanes haben, und vor allem, dass die wenigen Lanes oft nicht sinnvoll eingesetzt werden


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



vlim schrieb:


> Schau dir meine Angaben zum System an, ich betreibe zwei PCIe-Festplatten. Die würden sich in einem Skylake-System die 4 x pcie 3.0 Lanes zwischen CPU und PCH sharen müssen. An meinen PCH hängen also nur noch Maus, Tastatur und USB-Sticks, wobei USB-Sticks bei mir nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Eine pauschale Empfehlung für ein Skylakesystem aufgrund des moderneren Chipsatzes kann man deshalb nicht generell aussprechen, denn es kommt darauf an, wie man sein System konfigurieren will. Wer Wert auf die volle Nutzbarkeit von PCIe-Festplatten legt, sollte darum besser zur X99-Plattform greifen.
> Das mit der "null Ahnung" hab ich jetzt mal ignoriert und kommentier es hier nicht weiter.



Es geht um die Plattform, wie oft denn noch. 
Der PCH von Sockel 2011-3 ist veraltet. Eben der X99 Chipsatz. Natürlich ist der Skylake Chipsatz besser als der X99 Chipsatz, darum geht es.
Versuche es einfach zu verstehen. Eventuell musst du erst mal lesen, was ein Chipsatz überhaupt ist. Also Grundwissen und so.


----------



## Guru4GPU (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der PCH von Sockel 2011-3 ist veraltet. Eben der X99 Chipsatz.



Der X99 Chipsatz nutzt ja auch noch DMI 2.0 (5GT/s), Skylake hat DMI 3.0 (8GT/s)


----------



## vlim (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Skylake Chipsatz besser als der X99 Chipsatz, darum geht es.



Die bessere Plattform ist wohl diejenige, die keine Komponenten ausbremst, darum geht es. Und ja, während der alte PCH mit DMI 2.0 (5GT/s) für Maus, Tastatur und herkömmliche USB-Sticks völlig ausreicht, reicht der neuere Chipsatz mit DMI 3.0 (8GT/s) nicht aus, damit sich PCIe-Festplatten voll entfalten können, wie Knolges Test hier exemplarisch beweist.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Wobei das Problem auch die hohen Latenzen sind


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Natürlich ist die X99 Plattform ggü. dem Skylake Chipsatz veraltet.
Die Anzahl der durch die CPU bereitgestellten PCIe Lanes ist aber wieder eine andere Geschichte 

@Knogle ein sehr interessanter Aspekt, den ich nie Bedacht habe! Danke für den Test!


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Der X99 Chipsatz nutzt ja auch noch DMI 2.0 (5GT/s), Skylake hat DMI 3.0 (8GT/s)



Das sag ich ja die ganze Zeit.
Du bist gezwungen alles an die CPU anzubinden, weil der Chipsatz eben veraltet ist.
Doch da betreibst du eben auch Lane Sharing, da ist die Plattform ganz groß drin.



vlim schrieb:


> Die bessere Plattform ist wohl diejenige, die keine Komponenten ausbremst, darum geht es. Und ja, während der alte PCH mit DMI 2.0 (5GT/s) für Maus, Tastatur und herkömmliche USB-Sticks völlig ausreicht, reicht der neuere Chipsatz mit DMI 3.0 (8GT/s) nicht aus, damit sich PCIe-Festplatten voll entfalten können, wie Knolges Test hier exemplarisch beweist.



Lane Sharing hast du auch bei Sockel 2011-3. Schau dir mal das Asus X99 Deluxe II an.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Um mich mal aus dem anderen Thread zu zitieren...



> So viel zum Thema der Sockel 2011-3 ist veraltet - ist zwar schön und toll dass der Z170-PCH 20 PCIe 3.0-Lanes hat, die hängen schlussendlich alle an einem PCIe 3.0 x4-Link zur CPU.
> 
> Da stehen selbst die kleinen 2011-3-CPUs nicht mal wirklich schlecht da - denn die können ihre 28 3.0-Lanes mit voller Geschwindigkeit nutzen und haben für solche Späße wie Gbit-LAN, x1-Slots und zusätzliche Speichergeräte (quasi alles, was von PCIe 3.0 keinen Nutzen hat) noch 8 2.0-Lanes vom X99-PCH.
> 
> Trotz allem dem - ich denke deine sehr niedrigen 4K Write-Werte und die höheren Zugriffszeiten auf dem Z170-Board liegen an der relativ schwachen CPU. Das NVMe-Protokoll kann sehr gut mit vielen Threads umgehen, zumal jede 2011-3-CPU so viel schneller als der G4400 ist, dass der nicht mal mehr die Rücklichter sieht.





> Lane Sharing hast du auch bei Sockel 2011-3. Schau dir mal das Asus X99 Deluxe II an.


Gucke dir mal ähnlich überzüchtete 1151-Boards an. Würdest du da alle Funktionen nutzen, hättest du sogar Nachteile gegenüber dem Sockel 2011-3. Eben wegen der x4-Anbindung zwischen CPU und PCH. 

Das X99 Deluxe II ist einfach mit Funktionen in solch einer Masse zugestopft... Und auch immer dein Beispiel, was wirklich den Extremfall darstellt (mal abgesehen davon, wer sich so ein Mainboard leisten kann, hat auch noch die 100€ für ne 40 Lanes-CPU). Wenn Anus das Board mit so vielen Funktionen und großen x16-Slots vollstopft ist es kein Wunder, dass da Sharing auftritt. 
(M)Ein realisitisches Beispiel? Das X99A SLI Plus von MSI. Hat alle modernen Funktionen wie USB 3.1 oder M.2. Und man hat da sogar die Wahl - entweder man nutzt ein paar PCIe 2.0-Lanes vom PCH und deaktiviert zwei SATA-Ports oder man nutzt vier PCIe 3.0-Lanes von der CPU und opfert dafür ein paar Lanes vom untersten PCIe x16-Slot (welcher bei einer 28 Lanes-CPU deaktiviert wird und bei einer 40er-CPU mit x1 weiterläuft). 

... Ist doch Wumpe ob der X99-PCH nur PCIe 2.0 bietet. Praktisch kann man auf der 2011-3-Plattform mehr Lanes nutzen. Da ist der X99-PCH schon mehr oder weniger egal. Ist doch auch egal, ob man die Geräte an die CPU anschließt oder an den PCH. Die CPU hat wie man sieht ja deutliche Vorteile... 

Und wiegesagt, unnütz sind die 8 2.0-Lanes nicht. Es gibt genügend Geräte wie der Gbit-NIC oder x1-Slots (in welchen heutzutage vielleicht mal ne SoKa steckt), die von PCIe 3.0 per PCH überhaupt keinen Vorteil ziehen und da nur schnelle Lanes belegen würden die sie nicht brauchen.


----------



## vlim (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lane Sharing hast du auch bei Sockel 2011-3. Schau dir mal das Asus X99 Deluxe II an.



Ja, aber das hängt von der Steckkartenbelegung ab und ist nicht zwangsläufig so. Ich behaupte, bei meiner Konfiguration 1 Grafikkarte + 2 PCIe-Festplatten wird nix geshared, allerdings habe ich von den 28 zur Verfügung stehenden Lanes vier verschenkt, die ich z.Z. nicht nutzen kann. Mit einem 8 x PCIe-Adapter für zwei M.2 PCIe 4x 3.0-Slots wäre das technisch lösbar. Aber z.Z. gibt es keinen Hersteller, der das anbietet.


----------



## br0da (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Danke für's Teilen @Knogle!
Ich habe mir dieses Nadelöhr, was die Latenzen steigen lässt, schon vorgestellt, nur fehlte mir einfach der praktische Beleg.

Damit ist dann der H170 PCH von weitreichender Sinnigkeit befreit.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



br0da schrieb:


> Danke für's Teilen @Knogle!
> Ich habe mir dieses Nadelöhr, was die Latenzen steigen lässt, schon vorgestellt, nur fehlte mir einfach der praktische Beleg.
> 
> Damit ist dann der H170 PCH von weitreichender Sinnigkeit befreit.



Nun, man sollte da wiegesagt die deutlich geringere Leistungsfähigkeit der G4400-CPU beachten. Das kann bei NVMe durchaus einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## br0da (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Selbst wenn ändert das ja nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Latenz per direkter Anbindung an den PCIe Controller der CPU deutlich geringer ausfällt, als beim Umweg über den PCH und das DMI.


----------



## -RedMoon- (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

habe da ein Verständnisproblem:

direkte CPU Anbindung der Lanes erfolgt in einem PCI-e Anschluss?
Und der Anschluss über den PCH erfolgt über einen M2-Slot?


----------



## HisN (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sag ich ja die ganze Zeit.
> Du bist gezwungen alles an die CPU anzubinden, weil der Chipsatz eben veraltet ist.
> Doch da betreibst du eben auch Lane Sharing, da ist die Plattform ganz groß drin.



Du hast die Möglichkeit alles an die CPU direkt anzubinden, weil genug Lanes übrig sind,
Der "neue" ach so tolle Chipsatz bietet Dir diese Möglichkeit nicht und zwingt Dich alles durch das DMI-Nadelöhr zu quetschen.

Tolle Wurst. Ich kann auf diesen Zwang gerne verzichten. Und mache das auch.. bei mir steckt in jedem Slot ne Karte^^


----------



## Nenharma (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Sagt mal,

wenn ich mir so die Übersichten zu den neuen Sockeln und Chipsätzen ansehen,
macht eine M.2 SSD mit AMD AM4 ja keinen Sinn. Ich werde ja nicht genug Lanes
haben um die Platte schnell anbinden zu können (18 bis ma. 20 Lanes an der CPU).
Gesetz dem Fall ich nutze eine dGPU+Sound+M.2 SSD.
Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden? 

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma

Edit: Natürlich großen Dank an die Aufarbeitung dieser Materie!


----------



## Lendox (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Knogle kennt es eh schon, möchte aber nur als Referenz auf meinen Thread hinweisen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...951-nvme-auf-x79-raid-0-verwendet-werden.html


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



HisN schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst. Ich kann auf diesen Zwang gerne verzichten. Und mache das auch.. bei mir steckt in jedem Slot ne Karte^^



Und ich erwarte vom PCH, das er mir den Quatsch mit den Karten abnimmt.
Früher -- ich kann mich noch erinnern -- musste man für jeden Scheiß eine extra karte haben. Das will ich nicht mehr.
eine Grafikkarte und gut. Der Rest kommt vom Board und da erwarte ich eben, dass genug Lanes da sind, damit ich ungestört meine vier M.2 SSDs verbauen kann.


----------



## scorplord (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Nenharma schrieb:


> Sagt mal,
> 
> wenn ich mir so die Übersichten zu den neuen Sockeln und Chipsätzen ansehen,
> macht eine M.2 SSD mit AMD AM4 ja keinen Sinn. Ich werde ja nicht genug Lanes
> ...



Dabei muss man aber auch bedenken das eine GPU nicht unbedingt immer alle 16 Lanes gleichzeitig voll benötigt. 
Hier ein Test von PCGH zu dem Thema:
PCI-Express-Mythos untersucht: x16/x16 gegen x8/x8 mit GTX 780 Ti SLI [Special der Woche]

In COD sieht man das durch die x8 Anbindung 5 FPS flöten gehen. In Grid Autosport siehts dann besser aus. Ist leider im SLI getestet wo sowieso mehr Lanes für GPUs weggehen.

Ich würde es gerne auch testen wie sehr die x8 Anbindung eine GPU im Mittel ausbremst, habe aber die nötigen Komponenten nicht hier rumliegen.

Aber deine SSD wird voraussichtlich nach auch nicht mit voller Leistung laufen wenn auch die GPU die volle Bandbreite benötigt.
Ich gehe davon aus das dein Vorhaben ohne große Probleme klappen sollte. Angaben ohne Gewähr 

Ergänzung: Reicht es nicht die Soundkarte über das PCH anzubinden? Müsste doch ausreichen (habe mit Soundkarten kaum Erfahrung).


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

@Treshould: Mit 4 M.2-SSDs bist du aber beim PCIe-Lanes-Bedarf die absolute Ausnahme - und darfst die dann auch ruhig entsprechend bezahlen.
PCIe-Lanes waren schon immer teuer. Ein durchschnittlicher Anwender kommt auch mit 28 Lanes (oder gar 16 PCIe 3.0-Lanes + 8 2.0-Lanes vom PCH) super klar und bekommt die CPUs dafür günstiger. Der Preisunterschied zwischen dem 5820K/5930K bzw. 6800K/6850K wird hauptsächlich dadurch begründet. 

Außerdem kannst du ja genügend PCIe-Lanes bekommen - tausche deine CPU. Wenn du dir 4 M.2-SSDs mit PCIe leisten kannst, sind die 150€ für 12 Lanes mehr auch noch drin. Ich will jedenfalls nicht wegen mehr PCIe-Lanes allgemein teurere CPUs, weil einige wenige Anwender einen unnormal hohen Bedarf an PCIe-Lanes haben und dann nicht bereit sind, neben den eh schon teuren PCIe-SSDs noch den Aufpreis für eine entsprechende CPU zu zahlen.

Beim Sockel 2011-0 gab es für jede CPU 40 Lanes, das mag richtig sein. Dafür gab es die Sechskerner erst ab 500-550€. Für 350€ gab es nur die Quad Cores. Und die wenigsten kaufen sich den Sockel 2011 wegen den Lanes, sondern wegen der Leistung. 

Mal abgesehen davon verstehe ich nicht, wieso du unbedingt alle Geräte an den PCH anschließen willst. Das hat nur Nachteile - denn wenn man die Anbindung an den PCH ausreichend schnell ausführt, werden die Mainboards extrem teuer. Mal abgesehen davon ist die Leistung auch deutlich geringer... Wenn die CPU genug Lanes hat, wieso soll man die Geräte dann an den PCH anschließen? Hat doch nur Nachteile. 

Das ist halt das was ich nicht verstehe... Im Grunde ist der H170- und Z170-PCH von den PCIe-Lanes her auch nur ein dicker PCIe-Switch ähnlich der PLX- und NF200-Chips. Damals waren die Teile verpöhnt, heute sind die der heilige Gral?

@Topic: Knogle, hast du zufällig den Test geändert? Du hast die besseren Werte doch auf einer X99-Plattform erreicht gehabt und nicht durch den Tausch auf einen Slot, der von der CPU versorgt wird. Eingebildet habe ich mir den Einsatz der X99-Plattform in dem einen Thread definitiv nicht... Und einen dementsprechenden Kommentar dagelassen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-keine-perlen-vor-die-saeue.html#post8342812

Mal abgesehen davon wurde das auch mit unterschiedlichen Versionen von Windows getestet...


----------



## Pixy (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Ich hätte gerne noch einen direkten Benchmark/Vergleich, zwischen einer über den PCH angeschlossenen PCI'e M.2 SSD und einer normalen SATA SSD.

Da ich in der Tat eine M.2 SSD kaufen wollte, für Sockel 1151 (I7 6700k), kann ich mir das ja tatsächlich sparen.
Der Vorteil wäre dahin, da ich diese nur über den PCH anschließen könnte.
Laut Mainbord, wäre dann zwar der SATA Port 1 und 2 Tot, aber das wäre ja egal gewesen.

Also doch nur eine SATA SSD!?!
Wenn es in der Praxis kaum spürbare Unterschiede gibt und der Rechenr im Grunde nur für Gaming und Office genutzt wird, wäre es zumindest die bessere Lösung.
Daher danke ich* Knogle* 	 sehr für diesen Beitrag.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> @Treshould: Mit 4 M.2-SSDs bist du aber beim PCIe-Lanes-Bedarf die absolute Ausnahme - und darfst die dann auch ruhig entsprechend bezahlen.
> PCIe-Lanes waren schon immer teuer. Ein durchschnittlicher Anwender kommt auch mit 28 Lanes (oder gar 16 PCIe 3.0-Lanes + 8 2.0-Lanes vom PCH) super klar und bekommt die CPUs dafür günstiger. Der Preisunterschied zwischen dem 5820K/5930K bzw. 6800K/6850K wird hauptsächlich dadurch begründet.



Ich bin gerne bereit für 64 Lanes oder so zu bezahlen, leider gibt es das ja nirgends.
Aber ich will eben, dass das über den Chipsatz läuft. Ist doch meiner Meinung nach nicht so schwer.
Demnächst oder so kommt PCIe 4.0. Vernünftig anbinden und es läuft. Leider macht das keiner. Du musst Kompromisse eingehen, wie sonst auch bei Boards und Nutzung und Ausstattung. 
Weißt ja wie das ist. Was nützt dir die Super Ausstattung, wenn die Lanes begrenzt sind und am Ende alles nur shared ist.


----------



## Realcursy (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Hallo Leute,

da ich auch am überlegen war, mir eine M.2 SSD mit Sockel 1151 Board zuzulegen, hat mir dieser Test hier zu denken gegeben.

*Aber da stimmt etwas nicht mit diesem Test oder der Argumentation.*

Wie genau wurde in diesem Test die Samsung SM951 SSD an die CPU Lanes angeschlossen?


> Als Testsystem dient ein System mit Z170 Chipsatz und Pentium G4400 CPU.
> (...)
> Begonnen habe ich damit, die M.2 SSD mit den PCIe Lanes der CPU zu benchen


Der M.2 Anschluss auf einem Z170 Board läuft doch zwangsweise über den DMI 3.0 Link zum Prozessor, oder nicht?



> Dann einmal umgesteckt, die Lanes des PCH genutzt.


Was umgesteckt? Ich vermute, umgesteckt vom M2 Anschluss des Mainboards auf eine eigene Adapter PCIe Karte?

Ich habe den Testbericht so verstanden, dass eine M2 SSD ihre volle Leistung (insbesondere auch niedrige Zugriffszeiten) nur an einem X99 Board oder vergleichbar erreichen kann - unter der Annahme, dass sie direkt an die PCIe Lanes eines Haswell-E Prozessors angeschlossen werden kann. Der hat ja wesentlich mehr als nur 16 Lanes.

*Hat der Tester hier dann überhaupt ein X99 Board benutzt?*



Knogle schrieb:


> Begonnen habe ich damit, die M.2 SSD mit den PCIe Lanes der CPU zu benchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die niedrigen Zugriffsraten sind auch mit einer normalen SATA SSD zu erreichen, siehe Computerbase Test der Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Datenraten unter 4k Read/Write sind ähnlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiteres zu X99 Boards. Laut Intel gehen die extra Lanes der CPU auf einem X99 Board doch zu den langen Grafikkarten PCIe Steckplätzen. Lässt sich in den langen Grafikkarten PCIe Steckplätzen überhaupt ein PCIe Adapter für M2 SSDs betreiben, der dann auch bootfähig ist? Denn alle anderen Anschlüsse des Mainboards werden bei X99 Chipsatz ebenfalls nur über DMI Link an den Prozessor gebunden. Die zusätzlichen Lanes bei den E-Prozessoren sind, soweit ich das sehen kann, nur für Grafikkarten nutzbar - das mag bei reinen Server boards anders sein.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Pixy schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne noch einen direkten Benchmark/Vergleich, zwischen einer über den PCH angeschlossenen PCI'e M.2 SSD und einer normalen SATA SSD.
> 
> Da ich in der Tat eine M.2 SSD kaufen wollte, für Sockel 1151 (I7 6700k), kann ich mir das ja tatsächlich sparen.
> Der Vorteil wäre dahin, da ich diese nur über den PCH anschließen könnte.
> * Knogle* 	 sehr für diesen Beitrag.



Exakt dies würde mich auch brennend interessieren, da ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung stehe!
Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht verstellen, dass eine m.2 SSD, die über den PCH läuft gleich, bzw. nur unweigerlich schneller läuft, wie eine SATA SSD, oder auch mehrere SATA SSDs im RAID. Ich lasse mich sehr gerne von Fakten überzeugen.

Diese Benchmarks sehen zwar immer ganz hübsch aus, allerdings würde ich mir alltagsnahe Datenwerte in Form von z.B. Zeitraum des hoch/runter fahren von Windows, Ladezeiten von Spielen & Programmen und definierten Datenverarbeitungen (Archiv verpacken in 7zip, ...) wünschen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht verstellen, dass eine m.2 SSD, die über den PCH läuft gleich, bzw. nur unweigerlich schneller läuft, wie eine SATA SSD, oder auch mehrere SATA SSDs im RAID. Ich lasse mich sehr gerne von Fakten überzeugen.



Keine Sorge, eine M.2 SSD an einer M.2 Schnitte eines Z170 Boards klatscht eine Sata SSD an die Wand.
Nur brauchst du dazu eben zwei M.2 SSDs um den Vorteil nutzen zu können.
Kopierst du die Dateien von der M.2 zur Sata SSD hast du logischer Weise das Sata Limit.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Nachdem mich mehrere Leser auf das Thema angesprochen haben, habe ich den Test mit einer 400 GB Intel SSD 750 und einem Asus Maximus VIII Ranger nebst Core i7-6700K nachgestellt. Meine Mittelwerte aus drei Durchläufen:



|Test|lesen|schreiben|Einheit
i7 direkt|sequentiell|1933|827|MB/s
|4K|37|255|MB/s
|4K-Multithread|1350|731|MB/s
|Zugriffszeit|0,100|0,020|ms
Z170|sequentiell|1911|927|MB/s
|4K|36|252|MB/s
|4K-Multithread|1396|694|MB/s
|Zugriffszeit|0,102|0,045|ms
Die im Vergleich zu Knogle allgemein hohe Zugriffszeit könnte an Windows 7 liegen, dessen Optimierung für SSDs meinem Wissen nach nicht perfekt ist. Trotzdem liegen die am Z170 gemessenen 4K-Werte auf Augenhöhe mit Knogles SM951 bei direkter CPU-Anbindung – zumindest bei dieser Geschwindigkeit scheint mir der PCH kein Flaschenhals zu sein. Auch sonst konnte ich keine signifikanten Vorteile für die eine oder die andere Anbindung finden. Die Messschwankungen von ASSSD sind so groß, dass sich trotz scheinbar deutlicher Unterschiede bei einzelnen Werten die Ergebnisse immer überlappen.

Heimanwender sollten im Zweifelsfall lieber Praxistest mit ihren Laufwerks-limitierten Szenarien machen. Ich vermute nur die wenigsten erreichen mit 4K-Zugriffen einer einzigen Anwendung 37 MB/s – das wären immerhin 9.500 unterschiedliche Dateien pro Sekunde ohne dass es zu einer cache-baren Wiederholung von Zugriffen kommt. (Zum Vergleich: Meine komplette Wichter-3-Installation inklusive Add-Ons hat 2.518 Dateien.)

Anbei Screenshots des jeweils mittleren von drei ASSSD-Durchläufen.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Sehr vielen Dank für das schnelle Testen, das sind für mich zuverlässig(er)e Ergebnisse, da die unter dem gleichen OS erbencht wurden und das Testsystem besser beschrieben wurde. 

Macht wohl in der Form keinen sonderlich großen Unterschied, ob die SSD am PCH oder an der CPU hängt.


----------



## Mydgard (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Mal eine Verständnisfrage: Was ist damit gemeint, man hängt die m2 SSD an die CPU oder an den Chipsatz? Gibt es nicht nur einen oder mehrere m2 Slots auf dem Mainboard? Dachte da könne man nichts dran ändern, wie auch immer der Mainboardhersteller es halt auf dem Mainboard geschaltet hat?!


----------



## derheldvomfeld (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Meine läuft am PCH, da ich mit dem Asrock Z170 Fatal1ty ITX sowieso nur einen PCIe-Slot habe und die M.2 über den PCH laufen lassen muss!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pixy (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Ich sehe nun nicht mehr durch.

Lohnt jetzt eine M.2 SSD die über den PCH (PCIe) angeschlossen ist im Vergleich zu einer SATA 6GB SSD oder nicht?
Einen reinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, habe ich beim Booten oder Starten von Programmen, so wie ich es sehe nicht.

Sondern nur, wenn ich von einer M.2 SSD auf eine andere M.2 SSD etwas kopiere/verschiebe oder dergleichen.
Liege ich jetzt damit richtig? Die Frage bezieht sich auf Sockel 1151.

Hier werden Zahlen in den Raum geworfen, die im Grunde nichts beantworten, zumindest scheinbar nicht das, was ich Suche.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren... 

Eine einfache Antwort,  ob sich eine M2 SSD als systemfestplatte lohnt für gamer? 



Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Eine einfache Antwort,  ob sich eine M2 SSD als systemfestplatte lohnt für gamer?


Eher nicht.


----------



## derheldvomfeld (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich als Systemplatte. Ich habe eine 950Pro als Systemplatte und eine 850Pro als Spiele-Platte. Wenn ich die 950Pro im Bios auf Fastboot stelle benötigt der Rechner keine 3 Sekunden nach Power-On bis ins Windows....


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Pixy schrieb:


> Ich sehe nun nicht mehr durch.
> 
> Lohnt jetzt eine M.2 SSD die über den PCH (PCIe) angeschlossen ist im Vergleich zu einer SATA 6GB SSD oder nicht?



Nein, lohnt deswegen  nicht, weil du keinen Abnehmer für die hohe Geschwindigkeit des M.2 Slots hast. Überträgst du Daten auf eine Sata SSD, limitiert ja der Sata Port. 
Und die Zugriffszeiten sind ja die gleichen. Von daher macht es beim Booten und so keinen Unterschied.



Pixy schrieb:


> Sondern nur, wenn ich von einer M.2 SSD auf eine andere M.2 SSD etwas kopiere/verschiebe oder dergleichen.
> Liege ich jetzt damit richtig? Die Frage bezieht sich auf Sockel 1151..



Das ist nicht nur auf Sockel 1151 begrenzt, das ist überall so, von einer M.2 auf einer M.2 übertragen merkst du, ebenso von M.2 über USB 3.1 auf ein Sata Raid 0 Verbund merkst du.
Das sind aber Szenarien, die in der Praxis aktuell nicht oder kaum vorkommen, weil die Hardware dafür schlicht sehr teuer ist.
Abgesehen davon ist es derzeit auch egal, ob du für 100GB 6 Minuten oder 9 Minuten brauchst.

Nur im Film kannst du den Inhalt einer Festplatte innerhalb von 30 Sekunden auf einen Stick übertagen.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



derheldvomfeld schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich als Systemplatte. Ich habe eine 950Pro als Systemplatte und eine 850Pro als Spiele-Platte. Wenn ich die 950Pro im Bios auf Fastboot stelle benötigt der Rechner keine 3 Sekunden nach Power-On bis ins Windows....


Ja und gibt es da einen unterscheiden zu einer normalen ssd? 

Ich glaube mit meiner vertex 4 brauche ich nicht viel länger... 

Wenn das der einzige Vorteil wäre,  kann man sich den mega Aufpreis ja sparen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



derheldvomfeld schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich als Systemplatte. Ich habe eine 950Pro als Systemplatte und eine 850Pro als Spiele-Platte. Wenn ich die 950Pro im Bios auf Fastboot stelle benötigt der Rechner keine 3 Sekunden nach Power-On bis ins Windows....



Bei mir dauert das 10 Sekunden, bevor das Bios durchschaltet und der Monitor überhaupt einschaltet. 
Keine Ahnung, wie du den gesamten Bootvorgang in 3 Sekunden schaffst.


----------



## Pixy (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Danke Thresh,

dann kaufe ich für mein neues System eine einfache SATA 6GB SSD und fertig.
Spare ich zudem Geld und wenn die Bootgeschwindigkeit die gleiche ist, reicht es aus.

Groß was hin - und her kopieren, außer evtl. mal auf eine externe HDD, kommt nicht vor.
Mir wäre nur die Zugriffszeit auf Programme oder die Bootzeit wichtig.
Ob ich nun 2:00min. oder 2:30min. fürs verschieben/kopieren benötige, ist mir sowas von Latte.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Torsten, vielen Dank für den Test. 

M.2 SSDs spielen ihre Vorteile also auch beim Z170 über den PCH+DMI3.0 voll aus und sind gegenüber der direkten Anbindung des Sockel 2011-3 nicht im Nachteil.



derheldvomfeld schrieb:


> Meine läuft am PCH, da ich mit dem Asrock  Z170 Fatal1ty ITX sowieso nur einen PCIe-Slot habe und die M.2 über den  PCH laufen lassen muss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bestätigt Torstens Vermutung, dass die besseren Zugriffszeiten am OS liegen (Win10 vs. Win7). Wobei das *nur die Zugriffszeiten beim "Lesen" betrifft (0,1ms vs. 0,02ms).*


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> M.2 SSDs spielen ihre Vorteile also auch beim Z170 über den PCH+DMI3.0 voll aus und sind gegenüber der direkten Anbindung des Sockel 2011-3 nicht im Nachteil.



So sieht es aus. M.2 32GB/s ist schnell, egal ob direkt über die CPU angebunden oder über den PCH.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bestätigt Torstens Vermutung, dass die besseren Zugriffszeiten am OS liegen (Win10 vs. Win7). Wobei das *nur die Zugriffszeiten beim "Lesen" betrifft (0,1ms vs. 0,02ms).*



Würde ich auch mal sagen. Windows 7 ist schlicht veraltet und gehört in die Mülltonne. 
Verstehe die ganzen Windows 10 Verweigerer nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Mydgard schrieb:


> Mal eine Verständnisfrage: Was ist damit gemeint, man hängt die m2 SSD an die CPU oder an den Chipsatz? Gibt es nicht nur einen oder mehrere m2 Slots auf dem Mainboard? Dachte da könne man nichts dran ändern, wie auch immer der Mainboardhersteller es halt auf dem Mainboard geschaltet hat?!



Bei X99-Mainboards erfolgt die Anbindung des/der M.2-Slots oft über die CPU, bei Sockel-1151-Platinen immer über den PCH. Technisch ist es aber kein Problem, M.2-SSDs mit einem einfachen Adapter in normalen PCI-E-Slots (mindestens ×4 empfohlen) mit beliebiger Anbindung zu betreiben. Die in meinen Tests verwendete Intel-SSD ist sogar eine reine Steckkarte.




Pixy schrieb:


> Ich sehe nun nicht mehr durch.
> 
> Lohnt jetzt eine M.2 SSD die über den PCH (PCIe) angeschlossen ist im Vergleich zu einer SATA 6GB SSD oder nicht?
> Einen reinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, habe ich beim Booten oder Starten von Programmen, so wie ich es sehe nicht.
> ...



"Lohnen" ist relativ. In PCGH 10/2015 und 02/2016 habe ich versucht, die Alltagsleistung von Laufwerken zu messen und das Fazit lautete damals: Selbst der Wechsel von HDD auf SSD macht sich bei wiederholten Ladevorgängen nicht positiv bemerkbar, weil Caching-Algorithmen greifen. Der Unterschied zwischen einer AHCI- und einer NVME-SSD ist noch geringer und große Datentransferraten können sich nur bei Kopiervorgängen oder Videoschnitt bemerkbar machen. Wenn man aber ohnehin ein neues Laufwerk kauft, stellt sich die Frage nach der besten Technik. NVME kostet derzeit in der 500-GB-Klasse 100 Euro Aufpreis, ist aber definitiv die leistungsfähigere und damit möglicherweise zukunftssicherere Technologie.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Technisch ist es aber kein Problem, M.2-SSDs mit einem einfachen Adapter in normalen PCI-E-Slots (mindestens ×4 empfohlen) mit beliebiger Anbindung zu betreiben. Die in meinen Tests verwendete Intel-SSD ist sogar eine reine Steckkarte.



Moment. Da muss ich rein grätschen.
Bei Sockel 1151 würde das aber Lanes an dere Grafikkarte kosten, denn die 16x Slots sind ja meist an der CPU angebunden und der 16x Slot, der am PCH angebunden ist, kriegt die glecihen 4 Lanes, die auch der M.2 Port kriegt, der sowieso am PCH hängt. Also Jacke wie Hose.
Oder meinst du jetzt rein X99 Mainboards?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Die Aussage war allgemein gehalten und Bezog sich nur auf die Laufwerksseite – man kann M.2-SSDs adaptieren und so die hier gezeigte Tests durchführen. Dass ein Sockel 115X-System gerade eben genug CPU-Lanes für eine ×16-Grafikanbindung hat, stimmt ebenso. CPU-Lanes für die SSD umzuwidmen würde also zulasten der GPU gehen, es sei denn man nutzt eines der wenigen Mainboards mit PCI-E-Switch. Bei Low-End-B150-Platinen mit PCH-angebundenen ×4-Slot sind derartige Adapter aber eine gute Alternative zum meist fehlenden M.2-Steckplatz.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Ich finde es halt schade, dass Intel hier keine 20 Lanes in der CPU hat, dann kann man eine M.2 SSD über die CPU anbinden und die zweite über den PCH.
Wer jetzt mehrere M.2 SSDs nutzen will, muss mit Lane Sharing leben.


----------



## Ralle@ (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Beim Z170 opfert man doch einen PCIe 4x Slot, sobald man eine M.2 SSD nutzt (egal ob mit Adapter oder ohne).
Aktuell ist sehr viel Lane Sharing bei den Sockeln, egal ob High End oder Mainstream.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Der Z170 hat genug Lanes um bei entsprechend optmierten Mainboard-Layouts zwei ×4-Slots und einen M.2 gleichzeitig zu versorgen (zum Beispiel Biostar Z170GT7) oder einen ×4 und zwei M.2 (zum Beispiel Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 oder MSI Z170A Gaming M7). Theoretisch sind sogar bis zu fünf Endgeräte mit je vier Lanes möglich, aber aufgrund der hierfür nötigen Kompromisse setzt dies kein Hersteller um. Die meisten Z170-Mainboard erlauben zumindest den Einsatz von zwei NVME-Geräten ohne dass es zu Lane-Sharing mit der Grafikkarte kommt und in vielen Fällen auch ohne Beeinträchtigung der SATA-Anschlüsse (zum Beispiel Asus Maximus VIII Ranger und Asrock Z170 Gaming K4 – nicht ganz zufällig auch die PCGH-Standard-Empfehlungen für Sockel-1151-Mainboards  ).

Nicht möglich ist der unbegrenzte Datentransfer von zwei NVME-Medien mit jeweils mehr als 2 GB/s in Richtung der CPU. Da limitiert die DMI-Verbindung vorher. Aber wer braucht das? Die meisten Leute würden schon einen RAID aus zwei vergleichsweise langsamen SATA-SSDs ablehnen. Die Nutzung zweier einzeln betriebener NVME-SSDs, von denen nicht gleichzeitig gelesen wird, wird dagegen nicht durch DMI ausgebremst. (Oft aber durch den eigenen Kontostand  )


----------



## HisN (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Wenn man schon zwei M.2 hat, dann wahrscheinlich um zwischen denen hin und her zu kopieren. Eine alleine ist ja nicht so der Weisheit letzter Schluss bzw. nur interessant wenn man keine/weniger Kabel im Rechner haben möchte. Und dazu brauchts dann nicht mal Raid0, dass man in das Transferlimit vom DMI rennt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Hin- und her ist kein Problem. PCI-Express-Transferraten sind immer bidirektional, es kann also von einem Gerät mit 4 GB/s gelesen und auf ein anderes mit 4 GB/s geschrieben werden, ohne dass DMI limitiert. Im Idealfall würde die Kommunikation zwischen beiden Laufwerken sogar ohne Beteiligung von DMI und CPU ablaufen. PCI-Express erlaubt direkte Verbindungen zwischen zwei Endgeräten ohne Beteiligung des Hosts; als Mainboard-Fachredakteur weiß ich aber gerade nicht, ob NVME-Controller diese Funktion auch nutzen.


----------



## HisN (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Ahhhh, THX für die Klarstellung.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Jetzt warte ich nur auf Skylake E und 4x M.2 Slot am PCH. 
Irgendwie glaube ich aber nicht daran.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

- hier stand Blödsinn -


----------



## INU.ID (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, lohnt deswegen  nicht, weil du keinen Abnehmer für die hohe Geschwindigkeit des M.2 Slots hast.


Ich persönlich finde sogar, das die CPU, die du hier komplett ignorierst, sogar der wichtigste Abnehmer für die Transferrate eines primären Massenspeichers ist. Man kauft ja auch normale SATA-SSDs um den Transfer zur CPU zu beschleunigen. Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen gehört, der gesagt hat das eine SATA-SSD im PC sich nicht lohnt, weil sie keinen "Abnehmer" für die Geschwindigkeit hat, und eine solche SSD nur dann Sinn macht, wenn man eine zweite SSD (zum draufkopieren) im System hat. Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich auf Anhieb keinen Grund, warum man zwei M.2-SSDs verbauen sollte, um von der Transferrate zu profitieren. Da solche SSDs (in der Regel nicht mal SATA-SSDs) meistens nicht als Datengrab genutzt werden, dürften die meisten User die meisten Daten von einer SSD (egal ob M.2 oder SATA) auf eine HDD kopieren.

Aber wie gesagt, dafür kauft man sich normalerweise keine SSD. Und selbst eine M.2-SSD ist von den primären Speichern einer CPU noch immer der langsamste, aber mit 2-2,5GB/s gleich mal 4-5x schneller als eine SATA-SSD.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Selbst die schnellte M.2 SSD ist immer noch deutlich langsamer als RAM.
Von daher würde ich den Preis einer M.2 SSD heute eher in mehr RAM investieren.
Und was in einigen Jahren ist, werden wir dann sehen.


----------



## INU.ID (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Selbst die schnellte M.2 SSD ist immer noch deutlich langsamer als RAM.
> Von daher würde ich den Preis einer M.2 SSD heute eher in mehr RAM investieren.


RAM und Massenspeicher sind zwei unterschiedliche Speichersysteme. Es macht daher keinen Sinn den Massenspeicher nicht zu beschleunigen, und dafür den RAM-Speicherplatz (im Verhältnis zur Kapazität einer M.2-SSD) minimal zu erweitern. Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Nutzung durch die CPU/das OS bringt mehr RAM hier keinen Vorteil für Daten, die vom Massenspeicher geladen werden.

Auch aus P/L-Sicht macht das was du sagst keinen Sinn (im Desktop sind 4 Steckplätze die Regel, was bei UDIMM max. 64GB für ca. 240€ macht - eine 512GB 950Pro kostet 300€). Es würde zumindest etwas Sinn machen, wenn das OS/die Anwendungen den RAM-Speicher so benutzen würden, wie er verfügbar ist. Aber hier ist dir vielleicht schon bei deinen 32GB RAM aufgefallen, das er im Alltag quasi nie "reichlich" (geschweige denn komplett) gefüllt wird. Aber genau das wäre eigentlich sinnvoll. Aber wenn man nicht selbst Hand anlegt (RAMDisk usw), bleibt er die meiste Zeit ziemlich leer.


----------



## Fleischi_90 (7. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Wie sieht es denn mittlerweile mit der Samsung 961 aus, die Leseraten jenseits der 3GB/s erreicht, da dürfte der DMI ziemlich limitieren oder?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde sogar, das die CPU, die du hier komplett ignorierst, sogar der wichtigste Abnehmer für die Transferrate eines primären Massenspeichers ist. Man kauft ja auch normale SATA-SSDs um den Transfer zur CPU zu beschleunigen. Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen gehört, der gesagt hat das eine SATA-SSD im PC sich nicht lohnt, weil sie keinen "Abnehmer" für die Geschwindigkeit hat, und eine solche SSD nur dann Sinn macht, wenn man eine zweite SSD (zum draufkopieren) im System hat. Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich auf Anhieb keinen Grund, warum man zwei M.2-SSDs verbauen sollte, um von der Transferrate zu profitieren. Da solche SSDs (in der Regel nicht mal SATA-SSDs) meistens nicht als Datengrab genutzt werden, dürften die meisten User die meisten Daten von einer SSD (egal ob M.2 oder SATA) auf eine HDD kopieren.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, dafür kauft man sich normalerweise keine SSD. Und selbst eine M.2-SSD ist von den primären Speichern einer CPU noch immer der langsamste, aber mit 2-2,5GB/s gleich mal 4-5x schneller als eine SATA-SSD.


Jap, das Szenario der DualM.2-PCI-NVMe, zwischen denen man Daten hin und her schiebt ist nicht gerade realistisch.
Im (Enthusiasten-) Alltag kann aber ein anderes, sogar zum Auspielen der Vorteile noch geeigneteres Szenario vorkommen: Das Runterkopieren von Daten der Download-Ramdisk (oder Arbeits-Ramdisk oder Whatever-Ramdisk) auf die System-M.2.


----------



## Lowmotion (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Das hört sich so an, als könnte man mittels mehreren M.2 und sehr viel Arbeitsspeicher ein Szenario erschaffen, wo man einen deutlichen Nutzen aus der Kombination ziehen kann?

Eine Ramdisk verzögert den Windows Start auch nur um 0.01 Sekunden. Aber konkret beim Szenario mit Ramdisk setzt man eher auf den Standby Modus (1 Watt), als dass man den Rechner ausschaltet.

Mit den kommenden z270 Mainboards in 3 Monaten gibt es nochmals 4 Lanes und vermutlich eher qualitative Verbesserungen wie DDR4-4000 Support.


----------



## Driver (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

frage:

kann ich mit den gene8 z170 asus eine m.2 ssd per cpu anbinden?

wenn nein, wird man es mit kaby lake können?


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*



Driver schrieb:


> kann ich mit den gene8 z170 asus eine m.2 ssd per cpu anbinden?



Klar kannst du das.
Einfach eine Adapter Karte für den PCIe Slot kaufen. dort die M.2 SSD drauf stecken und fertig.
Du verlierst aber 8 Lanes an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Driver (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

klasse! hast du eine empfehlung für einen passenden adapter oder kann man da einfach einen x beliebigen nehmen?
8x pcie 3.0 ist ausreichend. meine gtx1070 fe läuft ej nur auf 55% tdp einstellung im msi burner. alles ok. von sli halte ich nix.


----------



## Knogle (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Die SSDs gehen langsam in den Bereich  4GB/s da ist Ende mit DMI


----------



## SenpaiiXD (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Bitte erklärt mir jemand wieso das Handbuch zum MSI UNIFX x570 sagt das der CPU slot m.2 genau so schnell ist wie die 2 PCH slots? ich sehe auch in ytube keine hilfen dazu


----------



## HisN (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Review] M.2 SSD via PCH anbinden? Keine Perlen vor die Säue..*

Der PCH ist mit 4x PCIe 4.0 an die CPU angeklemmt? Solange also nur eine SSD arbeitet und nix anderes gerade Daten überträgt, ist sie tatsächlich genau so schnell über den PCH angebunden wie die m.2 die direkt an der CPU hängt sofern es eine PCIe 4.0 SSD ist, wenn es "nur" eine PCIE 3.0 SSD ist dann können auch zwei gleichzeitig in eine Richtung arbeiten (PCIe ist bidirektional, d.h. eine SSD lesen und eine SSD schreiben geht gleichzeitig auch bei PCIe 4.0 SSDs ohne in ein Bandbreiten-Flaschenhals zu rennen).

Such Dir nen Blockschaltbild, falls die Youtuber sowas anbieten (solls ja geben seit YT die 1. Informationsquelle ist^^). Sorry kann ich mir nicht verkneifen^^

Ich schätze auf PCGH gibts das bestimmt auch, aber hier auf CB

AMDs X570-Chipsatz: Die erste Desktop-Plattform mit PCIe 4.0 im UEberblick - ComputerBase


----------

